

Apple copies famous Swiss railway clock in iOS 6 without asking. - sschueller
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/digital/mobil/Apple-kopiert-die-beruehmte-SBBUhr/story/26209939
Translation for those who don't read German: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&#38;sl=de&#38;tl=en&#38;u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tagesanzeiger.ch%2Fdigital%2Fmobil%2FApple-kopiert-die-beruehmte-SBBUhr%2Fstory%2F26209939
======
enraged_camel
Is the "famous Swiss railway clock" copyrighted? Or patented? Or under any
other kind of protection?

~~~
sschueller
According to the article the SBB (Swiss Federal Railways) is the exclusive
rights holder of the clock design.

